# How long until we see attempts at ethnic cleansing of whites in the west?



## Mother puss bucket (Mar 8, 2021)

With white birth rates down and the entire civilization turning on whites it's likely whites are going to be targeted by super predators even more than they are now. By importing so many africans, who are happy to genocide others of their own race at home and teaching them that whites are the ultimate evil you build a powder keg of violence ready to blow over the smallest issue. The BLM riots are one example of this, where ordinary people had their lives taken and their businesses burned down in a mass chimp out over drug addicts over dosing. Anti-whiteness has only ramped up higher and higher with millions of blacks and mexicans being raised not only to blame whites for their problems but to actively hate them. Daily provocation in the media, social media over flowing with hatred and their own communities egging it on all the way.

How long will it be until there is a serious effort to wipe out whites in an area or even entire nation? Not just targeting whites to be raped or murdered on an individual case, but door to door home invasions of entire apartment buildings or going into the sub urbs and kicking doors down to get at whitey inside? What do you think whites can to to protect themselves against the upcoming generation Z which is overwhelmingly non-white and is being raised from day one to hate the great white Satan over every other value?


----------



## Richard Harrow (Mar 8, 2021)

Mother puss bucket said:


> How long will it be until there is a serious effort to wipe out whites in an area or even entire nation?


Tomorrow


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 8, 2021)

OP would be the first to go.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 8, 2021)

Not soon enough tbh.


----------



## The best and greatest (Mar 8, 2021)

Siege
























Mentality


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 8, 2021)

BLACK POWER!


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Mar 8, 2021)

it happened in south africa when whites were 10% but that was like a dam bursting. What is more likely is that when whites are 30% in some areas and racial animosity has reached that point it will happen. The best prediction I have is that pogroms will start in the 2030s (or earlier) and a real government effort to purge whites will start in the 40s (or earlier)


----------



## furūtsu (Mar 8, 2021)

Nah, not gonna happen. We already have a cunning, strong, up-and-coming leader whose mere name strikes fear into the hearts of ((them)) and will single-handedly save the white race. The libtards have endeavored time and time again to censor him, and it's only a matter of time before he joins the likes of Gypsy Crusader and Rittenhouse as a political prisoner. There his hate will fester, introspection will lead to powerful revelations about our future and what needs to be done to protect it; he will write a manifesto that acts as a blueprint for other brave souls to build a new nation for our white children. A master of subversion, an artist whose genius was rejected by society, and simply a strong man forged by our hard times; he is practically the reincarnation of Caesar, of Alexander, of Washington himself.



Spoiler


----------



## Mother puss bucket (Mar 8, 2021)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> it happened in south africa when whites were 10% but that was like a dam bursting. What is more likely is that when whites are 30% in some areas and racial animosity has reached that point it will happen. The best prediction I have is that pogroms will start in the 2030s (or earlier) and a real government effort to purge whites will start in the 40s (or earlier)


Black south africans were in a different mentality to westernised africans. Many of them didn't have a problem with whites because they made things better for them. They saw what white "slavery" looked like and it was better than their natural life style. American blacks think slaves were less than human and abused for the fun of it which is a different mind set and should change the numbers.


----------



## Meat Pickle (Mar 8, 2021)

Lmao you are unironically worried for white genocide?  Deep Thoughts has really gone to shit.


----------



## No Exit (Mar 8, 2021)

My Dad works at the white house and says Biden is assembling the cracker kill squad right now. It's too late whitey.


----------



## Some JERK (Mar 8, 2021)

60% of the US population is white. You're going to have to wait awhile before "kill whitey!" results in anything but getting your ass handed to you.


----------



## Mother puss bucket (Mar 8, 2021)

Some JERK said:


> 60% of the US population is white. You're going to have to wait awhile before "kill whitey!" results in anything but getting your ass handed to you.


Gen z is already more brown than white and are being raised in a hostile climate. 









						Generation Z Is The Most Racially And Ethnically Diverse Yet
					

The Pew Research Center analyzed post-millennials who are currently between the ages of 6 and 21 and found nearly half — 48 percent — are from communities of color.




					www.npr.org


----------



## draggs (Mar 8, 2021)

'Whites' will remain the majority and likely above 60% at least until next century or later because hispanics increasingly view themselves as white, especially if they have a white spouse, and asians aren't going to side with dindus ever 

The normie definition of what it means to be white is broadening, I've seen several race hustlers on both far sides of the spectrum freak out about it on the interwebs


----------



## Some JERK (Mar 8, 2021)

Mother puss bucket said:


> Gen z is already more brown than white and are being raised in a hostile climate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're still less than half non-white. Trying to wipe out half of the population isn't an ethnic cleansing, it's a bloodbath for both sides.


----------



## Skin and Bones (Mar 8, 2021)

Zero chance. This racial stuff has a whole lot of grift going on and people getting tossed into death camps will make the wheels fall off. An attempted genocide in the west would be where SHTF and that's not good for anybody involved. Only a few true believer crackpots want it to boil over.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 8, 2021)

This must be that White Fragility I keep hearing about.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Mar 8, 2021)

Hey, if it let's me legally kill niggers, I'm all for it.


----------



## Mother puss bucket (Mar 8, 2021)

draggs said:


> 'Whites' will remain the majority and likely above 60% at least until next century or later because hispanics increasingly view themselves as white, especially if they have a white spouse, and asians aren't going to side with dindus ever
> 
> The normie definition of what it means to be white is broadening, I've seen several race hustlers on both far sides of the spectrum freak out about it on the interwebs


Spics pretending to be white doesn't make them white. That's troon logic.

Asians side with dindus all the time. Many of the college dindu rabble rousers are asians. The cuntiest of cunty lestists are asian women.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 8, 2021)

Your time has come, whitey!


Expurgate Contradictions said:


> This must be that White Fragility I keep hearing about.


----------



## draggs (Mar 8, 2021)

Mother puss bucket said:


> Spics pretending to be white doesn't make them white. That's troon logic.
> 
> Asians side with dindus all the time. Many of the college dindu rabble rousers are asians. The cuntiest of cunty lestists are asian women.


Your opinion on the matter of who is white is irrelevant, if beaners think they're white they will act accordingly 

Give me a time when Asians sided with dindus in the real world. The answer is never in any meaningful event or way


----------



## Mother puss bucket (Mar 8, 2021)

draggs said:


> Your opinion on the matter of who is white is irrelevant, if beaners think they're white they will act accordingly
> 
> Give me a time when Asians sided with dindus in the real world. The answer is never in any meaningful event or way


Spics will act like spics because they're spics. 

I already told you. Watch any videos of campus social justice bullshit and you will see little slant eyed cunts screeching at the white man.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 8, 2021)

I wish we had full access to stickers here. This guy is losing it.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Mar 8, 2021)

I don't understand why you guys think some sinister outside force needs to come in and do an ethnic cleansing for white people to stop existing, you're doing a good enough job of that already.


----------



## Vietnam Ron (Mar 8, 2021)

Mother puss bucket said:


> Spics will act like spics because they're spics.
> 
> I already told you. Watch any videos of campus social justice bullshit and you will see little slant eyed cunts screeching at the white man.


Behind a retinue of half or majority white communists. Sometimes you should just take what you can get if they act right. 
Judging by your pfp, you're fat and I would not have sex with you anyways.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Mar 8, 2021)

Lmao go outside, nobody will kill you for being white any time soon.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 8, 2021)

Lol I love some of the tards in this thread
IT'S NEVA GONNA HAPPEN STOP SPERGING OUT!

South Africa
Rhodesia
Kenya
Anatolia
Lol, shit there's already sections of Europe that are no go zones for whites


----------



## ZeCommissar (Mar 8, 2021)

Mother puss bucket said:


> Black south africans were in a different mentality to westernised africans. Many of them didn't have a problem with whites because they made things better for them. They saw what white "slavery" looked like and it was better than their natural life style. American blacks think slaves were less than human and abused for the fun of it which is a different mind set and should change the numbers


Black South Africans loved it so much they resented white rule for decades until they got into power and ostracized white South Africans wherever they could.

Makes sense


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Mar 8, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Lol I love some of the tards in this thread
> IT'S NEVA GONNA HAPPEN STOP SPERGING OUT!
> 
> South Africa
> ...


It happened in Africa, but it's not gonna happen in the West unless there's a serious cultural shift. The racism being thrown around is pretty mild and people are already getting sick of it.

As for European no-go zones, aren't they no-go for everyone who doesn't live there because they're full of crime? They're just super-ghettos, right?



Mother puss bucket said:


> Spics will act like spics because they're spics.
> 
> I already told you. Watch any videos of campus social justice bullshit and you will see little slant eyed cunts screeching at the white man.


You'll see significantly more caucasian cunts screeching at the white man, though.


----------



## Caustic Gelatin (Mar 8, 2021)

Yea what the fuck is taking so long? These "revolutionary" types are lazy (and inept) as hell. No mass graves, no door to do sweeps, not even public lynchings. The hell are you guys doing?

Let me guess its all stuck behind bureaucratic red tape like usual?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Mar 8, 2021)

Niggers and spics are too lazy. The Asians might get uppity but we remind them of Hiroshima and Nagasaki so they know their place.


----------



## Sithis (Mar 8, 2021)

Personally, I kinda hope it's soon. If we as white people have demonstrated anything over the course of human evolution, it's that we are better at warfare than the majority of the other races. There is a reason that even though there are significantly more members of other races than there are white people, most of the dominant societies that have stood the test of time have been white. The other exception is pretty much the Chinese but they are an entirely different beast and Asians fight amongst each other enough that they shouldn't be considered a substantial concern.

But truly, it may be for the benefit of everyone if we would see some honest-to-goodness attempts to cleanse whites, if for nothing else than to wake all these soy latte drinking faggots up who have been aiding and abetting the takeover of our societies and serve as a reminder that we didn't just become the dominant race on earth by virtue of our alabaster skin.


----------



## Klaptrap (Mar 9, 2021)

We won't. I don't think the cold civil war that is race relations in America will turn hot as much as I think we'll see a consistent uptick in random attacks, racially motivated killings, and possibly even terrorism. It's just gonna get worse, but I can't see the majority of black people deciding to up and start killin whitey.


----------



## Jarolleon (Mar 9, 2021)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> it happened in south africa when whites were 10% but that was like a dam bursting. What is more likely is that when whites are 30% in some areas and racial animosity has reached that point it will happen. The best prediction I have is that pogroms will start in the 2030s (or earlier) and a real government effort to purge whites will start in the 40s (or earlier)


And even in South Africa it had to be covert and sporadic. An urban white elite still holds most of SA's wealth, and the "genocide" consists of the corrupt government letting gangsters murder farmers while the urbanites pretend its not happening because they're just Boers anyway.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Mar 9, 2021)

I spot at least 3 incels in this very short thread.


----------



## Ozma (ZeTrannyJanny) (Apr 9, 2021)

If it happens can it start with all OP's including you?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 9, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Lol I love some of the tards in this thread
> IT'S NEVA GONNA HAPPEN STOP SPERGING OUT!
> 
> South Africa
> ...



Except those countries were already majority non-White while the USA is over 65% White while the three main groups that are totally incurably anti-White (blacks, Injuns, Jews) make up less than 20% of the US population combined.

Asians and Hispanics are largely indifferent and if push comes to shove, the majority of Hispanics and Asians will side with Whites against blacks and Injuns if they're forced to make a choice, even if it's just as a temporary "better the Devil you know/enemy of my enemy" scenario.

More likely, they'll sit it out as best they can.

The real issue are the blacks, Injuns, Jews, and woke brainwashed college Whites. 

Even with things as shit as they are now, we're not at the same levels of Rhodesia or South Africa in the early 90's. At least not yet.

Calm your fucking tits.


----------



## haurchefant (Apr 9, 2021)

Anything is possible but there's really no telling if or when pogroms against white people would start. I think it's more likely that TPTB will only go after certain kinds of white people, not whites as a whole. But someone might get it into their head that they want to purge whitey in which case things will get very interesting because that will create a reason for whites to band together for the first time in almost a century.  I think that's something that globalists want to avoid but there are enough retarded people to sperg out and try it anyway.

I'm not too worried about it as white people have a history of curb stomping inferior races provided they are taking war seriously. If the pogroms really started up then I think western whites will simply react to the existential threat and start purging.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Apr 9, 2021)

I guess that SOB Barbara Lerner Spectre would like to see that before she die so she could said "Now I can die in peace".


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Apr 9, 2021)

Whenever it occurs, it'll last for all of about three seconds until the liberal whites and Jews that advocated for it realize that Tyrone's gangsta death squad isn't going to use anything more advanced than a paper bag to determine who to shoot.

Also it'd mean that there'd be no more fat white women with daddy issues for the black men to fuck, and I don't think they'd be able to handle such a loss.


----------



## ClownBrew (Apr 9, 2021)

Richard Harrow said:


> Tomorrow



You mean yesterday.


----------



## Male Idiot (Apr 9, 2021)

An overt six gorillion style one? I doubt it will happen.

US whites are declining in birthrate and getting replaced "peacefully" by illegal immigrants and mutts.

But the west is not Apefrika (yet) so there is no need for anything really more violent than Tyrone chimping out for drug money.
Mr Kike already has the full propaganda machine going on to make whites stressed and miscegenated until there is none left without a shot being fired.

The worst I think would happen would be dindus being dindus, burning, looting and raping and killing randomly, but with greater vigour than they do now.

And than of course, diversity will reach its eventual and inevitable conclusion and the national IQ will drop until China or Russia can roll in after a century or two of slow but inexorable decline. The (((parasites))) will try to attach to a new host, but I don't think Chinamen will walk into that banker's trap as well as the US did.

Maybe we'll see Republicans being jailed for "hate crimes" like voting against the Democrats, getting fired and all that going into overdrive, with white liberals self flagellating even more.

Now what is interesting is the kebab in western Europe, there is a powderkeg. They are all young men who are neither obese nor distracted by muh krak and basketball like the Niggerus Americanus.






Here is the perfect goyim recipe, totally unrelated.


----------



## furūtsu (Apr 9, 2021)

Male Idiot said:


> An overt six gorillion style one? I doubt it will happen.
> 
> US whites are declining in birthrate and getting replaced "peacefully" by illegal immigrants and mutts.
> 
> ...


Black/white miscegenation isn't anywhere near as common as hispanic/white or asian/white (specifically white male asian female) though. And hispanics aren't that far off IQ wise from whites.

If anything, IQ shredders will deplete the national IQ, not miscegenation. Smart people won't have kids and fall for the career over family/wait until you're 35 meme, idiots will keep breeding like rabbits because they don't give a fuck.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Apr 10, 2021)

In white majority countries, the greatest threat to white people is other white people. Self-hating whites are almost always the ones who enable, and encourage, anti-white sentiments among minorities. Don't underestimate white guilt!


----------



## Male Idiot (Apr 10, 2021)

furūtsu said:


> Black/white miscegenation isn't anywhere near as common as hispanic/white or asian/white (specifically white male asian female) though. And hispanics aren't that far off IQ wise from whites.
> 
> If anything, IQ shredders will deplete the national IQ, not miscegenation. Smart people won't have kids and fall for the career over family/wait until you're 35 meme, idiots will keep breeding like rabbits because they don't give a fuck.



While I am somewhat doubtful about the hispanic part, but than again there are different types of them, some already half spanish so somewhat european.

Whites not reproducing enough is a problem and you are right there. But I think it is a mix of racemix/feminist propaganda by (((them))) that makes many white females unapproachable, the fact that most whites want to provide a somewhat stable living for their children with stagnant wages and increasing prices, stress, and all that added up on top of the fact that higher education is a kike brainwashing machine that encourages no reproduction with other whites all comes together in one big mix.

70 years ago white males were not at such divorce risk for example. Feminism fucked them hard. Not that being alone with 10 cats or being a single mother for Tyrone's little halfbreed is a good fate either. Propably why the yellow fever is so popular.

Meanwhile darkies just do the good old muh dik the sheboon than go for a pack of cigarettes and never come back. If you throw enough monkey jizz at the wall, a niglet will be born eventually.

At least here in eastern europe racemixing still draws an unfavourable judgement. A non-hungarian white or asian is one thing, but as one woman phrased it, "I don't mind blacks like I don't mind dogs, they can be nice but you don't mate with them." 

She propably didn't know about the US white girl trend....


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm just bothered that nobody seems to understand that ethnic cleansing and mass murder aren't synonymous. Ethnic cleansing doesn't mean mass murder.





Syaoran Li said:


> Except those countries were already majority non-White while the USA is over 65% White while the three main groups that are totally incurably anti-White (blacks, Injuns, Jews) make up less than 20% of the US population combined.


Nothing to worry about goy!


----------



## Avomacado (Apr 11, 2021)

the only whites I want ethnically cleansed are my undergarments. The Asian drycleaners sure know how to get them brown to white.


----------



## Concho Pete (Apr 11, 2021)

White people are certainly being demonized and deprived of our rights based on ancestry even as we're still a majority. It's a fair assumption that things will only get worse. I'm personally planning my life around this. I'm working on moving to a more demographically stable part of the country around like-minded people, and also on becoming a full citizen of a much more conservative European country where I have a claim on ancestry.

People like to bring up Zimbabwe and South Africa a lot. The truth is, neither of those countries were as hopped up on anti-white philosophy as America and western Europe are. They ran on Soviet $$ and savagery. New Leftism and Critical theory are entirely different monsters. Things are probably going to get really bad here.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (May 10, 2021)

Sage In All Fields said:


> I don't understand why you guys think some sinister outside force needs to come in and do an ethnic cleansing for white people to stop existing, you're doing a good enough job of that already.





Syaoran Li said:


> Except those countries were already majority non-White while the USA is over 65% White while the three main groups that are totally incurably anti-White (blacks, Injuns, Jews) make up less than 20% of the US population combined.
> 
> Asians and Hispanics are largely indifferent and if push comes to shove, the majority of Hispanics and Asians will side with Whites against blacks and Injuns if they're forced to make a choice, even if it's just as a temporary "better the Devil you know/enemy of my enemy" scenario.
> 
> ...



This and this. I'm quite heavily on the "uneducated, backwards, inbred, racist redneck" right and even I don't think they're gonna Hall of Cost us. Why the hell would they have to when you're totally fine with the way things are, and you're eating your bread, enjoying your circus. At what point are you going to realize that being fat and ugly is the reason why birthrates are declining? Quit being a fat retard Ameripig and pump some iron, quit eating McDonald's, and eat maybe 5 days out of the week for a year. If you're not a pussy, you'll quickly find that you might feel well enough to maybe ask that nice girl at the starbucks out. You might get rejected, but you can try on someone else who catches your eye. One day, you might even find the girl of your dreams. (optimistic)

In other words, have sex, incel.


----------



## Homophobic white dog (May 11, 2021)

You retards should think quadridimensionally. Other wh*tes aren't your allies and if they go extinct, it's nothing but good news.
If I were some American conservative, I'd work on getting Tyrone and Josè on my side, because without them, the wh*te demonic urbanite npcs are nothing. They're the ones deciding the balance of power and that's why these demons are courting them and using them against you, hiding behind them.

Forget skin color, wh*teness is spiritual, and if you have anything approaching common sense, you're a nigger, and niggers are your friends.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (May 11, 2021)

draggs said:


> 'Whites' will remain the majority and likely above 60% at least until next century or later because hispanics increasingly view themselves as white, especially if they have a white spouse, and asians aren't going to side with dindus ever
> 
> The normie definition of what it means to be white is broadening, I've seen several race hustlers on both far sides of the spectrum freak out about it on the interwebs


Asians get their grandparents beaten by street nogs and march against white supremacy the next day.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 5, 2021)

Altzek said:


> You retards should think quadridimensionally. Other wh*tes aren't your allies and if they go extinct, it's nothing but good news.
> If I were some American conservative, I'd work on getting Tyrone and Josè on my side, because without them, the wh*te demonic urbanite npcs are nothing. They're the ones deciding the balance of power and that's why these demons are courting them and using them against you, hiding behind them.
> 
> Forget skin color, wh*teness is spiritual, and if you have anything approaching common sense, you're a nigger, and niggers are your friends.


I disagree somewhat in that this is what conservatives have unsuccessfully tried for generations. But by their very incompetence, it’s the only option left. Either Castizo Futurism or Black-White nativism.

Don’t consider myself a White nationalist because identifying with “White,” even White American, is retarded. Other White Americans are my primary enemies. Always have been. The Eternal Yankee must be purged.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Jun 5, 2021)

To humour OP (the blithering idiot), we won't see official attempts at ethnic cleansing in the West from governments. As much as the talking heads in power love to be hostile towards whites and the concept of whiteness, they aren't going to want to kill off their reliable tax cattle. The elite don't have social justice morals, or any morals for that matter - they only crave wealth. And once the benefit of being able to divide and rule the population via racial divisions is outweighed by the risk of losing their wealth due to destroying their tax base, they'll drop social justice like a baby at an abortion clinic.
The only way we'd see anything close is from militias consisting of minority groups targeting whites, and vice versa. Think less Nazi Germany, and more the post-Yugoslavian ethnic conflicts. As to when that could happen, you'd most likely need an economic collapse on the scale of the Great Depression (or worse) for this to happen, for as long as people have their bread and circuses (or gibs), they aren't going to resort to violence. 

Even then, you'd pretty much only see this sort of militia behaviour in Europe, manifesting as conflict between Muslims and non-Muslims, not specifically against whites.
As for America, chances are you'd see a return to normalcy in most of the country. Because if people don't have their basic needs met, they aren't going to start giving policies like social justice real thought. It's hard to convince one group to view another as privileged when both groups are starving, and the people telling them this are the ones living in the ivory towers.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Jun 6, 2021)

Male Idiot said:


> While I am somewhat doubtful about the hispanic part, but than again there are different types of them, some already half spanish so somewhat european.
> 
> Whites not reproducing enough is a problem and you are right there. But I think it is a mix of racemix/feminist propaganda by (((them))) that makes many white females unapproachable, the fact that most whites want to provide a somewhat stable living for their children with stagnant wages and increasing prices, stress, and all that added up on top of the fact that higher education is a kike brainwashing machine that encourages no reproduction with other whites all comes together in one big mix.
> 
> ...



Black women are also having less kids. The legendary litters is more of an 80's and 90's phenomenon. Black women these days are slightly more inclined to post secondary education.


----------



## Bass (Jun 11, 2021)

No Exit said:


> My Dad works at the white house and says Biden is assembling the cracker kill squad right now. It's too late whitey.


Might as well use Trump's unused Tranny Death Squads  for something, I suppose.


----------



## Oglooger (Jun 13, 2021)

It's been happening since the 60's, it's just been more subtle or easily covered up.


----------



## Sargon's wife's son (Jun 13, 2021)

There will be no ethnic cleansing we will band together and informed my Glorious Revolution gomad workers have nothing to leaves about the changed I'm kind of drunk


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 14, 2021)

Sargon's wife's son said:


> There will be no ethnic cleansing we will band together and informed my Glorious Revolution gomad workers have nothing to leaves about the changed I'm kind of drunk


It's good to see a fellow occasional drunk poster here.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Sep 23, 2021)

Sargon's wife's son said:


> There will be no ethnic cleansing we will band together and informed my Glorious Revolution gomad workers have nothing to leaves about the changed I'm kind of drunk





mr.moon1488 said:


> It's good to see a fellow occasional drunk poster here.


Based and alcoholpilled


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Sep 23, 2021)

6 months.


----------



## Ishtar (Sep 23, 2021)

I don’t think we’ll see Haiti style violence at least until Whites are under 50% of the population. But by 2050, yes it will happen.

Thing is, White men are losing the will to live. The deaths of drug overdose and despair are piling up(the (((sacklers))) have played a role in that).

Much like the Indians by the end of the 19th century, a nihilistic hopelessness grips our people. Trump/Qanon might just be considered the White man’s ghost dance.

(well maybe not that bad).


----------



## RurkerHivemind (Sep 23, 2021)

furūtsu said:


> Black/white miscegenation isn't anywhere near as common as hispanic/white or asian/white (specifically white male asian female) though. And hispanics aren't that far off IQ wise from whites.
> 
> If anything, IQ shredders will deplete the national IQ, not miscegenation. Smart people won't have kids and fall for the career over family/wait until you're 35 meme, idiots will keep breeding like rabbits because they don't give a fuck.



Speaking of that Idiocracy Meme,how old is Null and how many kids does he have next to Ethan Ralph?


----------



## Mr Bunny (Sep 23, 2021)

All that brain power and high IQs apes don't how to fuck, rabbits rise up, cause clearly humans are too retarded.


----------



## Skitzels (Sep 24, 2021)

If they start holocausting whites, then it become something for whites to race grift with for centuries to come. And it’ll be used as a great reason to allow whites to colonize the world once more.


----------



## Ishtar (Sep 24, 2021)

Skitzels said:


> If they start holocausting whites, then it become something for whites to race grift with for centuries to come. And it’ll be used as a great reason to allow whites to colonize the world once more.


Nah, Whites will never have the chance to do that. Either they reconquer their territories or they perish. Jews and other minorities will never let Whites milk the same guilt/pity politics that they did.


----------



## Skitzels (Sep 24, 2021)

Shamash said:


> Nah, Whites will never have the chance to do that. Either they reconquer their territories or they perish. Jews and other minorities will never let Whites milk the same guilt/pity politics that they did.



I mean, I don’t even think whites are going to be genocided based on this observation:

Asians are cunning, when provoked. 

Arabs are brutal, when provoked.

Whites are both cunning and brutal, when provoked. And that is why (((they))) fear whitey. To be cunning AND brutal is a dangerous combination.

Also, no matter how self hating anti whites are at the end of the day they’ll sing a different tune the moment they’re experiencing any slight form of persecution. These are the same people who can’t handle the stress of a phone call, after all.

I don’t think whites really should worry about being violently killed off, for now. Just breed (go the Tyrone route and ghost baby mamas if you want to go for a high score without paying child support).


----------



## Sailor Kim Jong Moon (Sep 24, 2021)

Out and out government driven genocide? Probably not.

what concerns me is the wave of race based policies and programs the government is desperately trying to push out.

for instance: the debt forgiveness program for black/minority farmers. This was struck down as unconstitutional - but I imagine with enough institutional rot and decay & corrupt judges, the likelihood of these policies coming to fruition increases exponentially.

here’s what the NPCs don’t understand. A well written policy or program doesn’t need to rely on race to allocate resources. A good policy does not discriminate against anyone based on skin color. Race based programs are completely unnecessary to help black farmers.

These programs do nothing but set a precedent of righteous government enforced racial discrimination. Pandora’s box.

If these pass, I imagine an increase in entitlement & anger. It’ll worsen racial tensions & for absolutely no real reason. (Except maybe to virtue signal to your brain dead voter base? Not sure.)


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Sep 24, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Lol I love some of the tards in this thread
> IT'S NEVA GONNA HAPPEN STOP SPERGING OUT!
> 
> South Africa
> ...


Turks are white, their genes are Greek, Armenian and Slav + whichever of the myriad of Caucasian races.



Some JERK said:


> 60% of the US population is white. You're going to have to wait awhile before "kill whitey!" results in anything but getting your ass handed to you.


You mean 77%


----------



## Kosher Snake (Oct 19, 2021)

Mother puss bucket said:


> Gen z is already more brown than white and are being raised in a hostile climate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


question is, will these mongrels buy into everything CNN/WSJ(theyre all the same to me) says or will a significant amount wake up


----------



## PaulBearer (Oct 19, 2021)

Overt attempts are unlikely to be made, but the covert attempts will continue and will continue to succeed as the turkys' continually vote for christmas, to even admit that such a thing is occurring makes you a double plus ungood person.

Maybe if you Americans get shooty we'll see some overt attempts.


----------



## Truman the Jewman (Oct 19, 2021)

biozeminadae1 said:


> Turks are white


How much are the roaches paying you to say that, and why in god's name are they having you say it in this cesspool of all places?

Whites don't need to be genocided. Gradual progress by (((them))), in their many colors, over the last 100 or so years has basically eroded the foundation of white Western society anyway. When people reject their own heritage and consume blatant lies as obvious truths, you no longer need to _decimate_, as the Romans did--you have assimilated them, willing or not.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Oct 19, 2021)

Hermann the German said:


> How much are the roaches paying you to say that, and why in god's name are they having you say it in this cesspool of all places?
> 
> Whites don't need to be genocided. Gradual progress by (((them))), in their many colors, over the last 100 or so years has basically eroded the foundation of white Western society anyway. When people reject their own heritage and consume blatant lies as obvious truths, you no longer need to _decimate_, as the Romans did--you have assimilated them, willing or not.


You dumb ass, Turks are white, because they're of Anatolian, Greek, Armenian and Slavic admixture. I had thought that by this point, Slavs and Greeks(and Italians, and Spaniards), etc; were all considered white, that is - European / Europoid.


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 19, 2021)

If it happens whites can start making rock again and sing about genocide. Would make for some good authetic thrash music.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 19, 2021)

It is going to vary from nation to nation. In the US black people are still the minority and Hispanic people are the majority still. Yeah you go to some major cities and see nothing but night time in Nigeria niggas. But for most of the country it is white and Hispanic and unofficially if you were to have a race war it would either be Asians and Jews being ethnically cleansed or blacks being ethnically cleansed. Go inside and read up how the prison gangs work. If you're a white man you either clique up with the Mexican Mafia or Aryan brotherhood in prison. Realistically speaking ethnic cleansing would be the result of violence during a civil war and more so an after effect of it.

Realistically speaking south Africa seems like the first country that would start white genocide. After all in the country they're already chanting one settler one bullet and kill the Boer. Also not even Indians and mixed people are safe from the bitter mob of Zulu Bantus who believe in the Marxist ideology that south Africa is turning to shit because colonialism even though anyone with a brain could see it's the ANCs fault.

All in all civil war is more likely then some hitlarian final solution.


----------



## Michael Janke (Oct 19, 2021)

all the whites just need to change their names to spanish ones and it'll confuse the chain of command.
remember when there was an argument about zimmerman because he may not be white and was a hispanic guy.
if his name was jorge zimmerman, a major case wouldnt of happened.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Oct 20, 2021)

I’ve lived all across the country and even abroad. The people that hate whites the most are undoubtedly white progressives. Sure in poorer areas there was a greater likelihood of being jumped for your wallet, because you wore the wrong colors, or because of racism but oddly enough I felt more antagonism towards Caucasians in majority white _*and*_ progressive communities than elsewhere. Despite all the crime and lawlessness in poorer areas the vitriol that white SJWs for other whites is far greater on a scale many don’t comprehend. It’s like Uncle Ruckus but in reverse and essentially you have a much of reverse Uncle Ruckuses in academia, city government, Hollywood, the Democrat party, etc. They look to get out of being white or “vanilla” in whatever way they can. Look at the Elizabeth Warrens of the world. Despite being 99.999999% white they’ll claim any other ethnicity if it can get them out of the label. A lot of the funny oppression Olympic jousting is their way of removing the white label.

This is because in their minds white is analogous with Republican, Conservative, Nazi, working class, poor, etc. They believe that anyone who voted differently is plotting to genocide them and it’s this exact reason why antifa is so aggressive. They also associate whiteness with poverty or working class values because the people that tend to willingly use the label are not as ingrained in academia. Even if someone is an immigrant or as dark as obsidian, if they disagree it’s because they’ve been acculturated or manipulated by the White Man.

The ironic thing is they do subscribe to race in the same manner as many of the people they vocally oppose, they just come to a different conclusion. Namely that whites should be destroyed because they’re naturally oppressive for being “better.” I don’t subscribe to either theory but it’s why they have the racism of lower expectations. Republicans will expect you to get it done whereas Democrats will treat you like a beast of burden or a child. It’s funny how many Caucasian Republicans or Conservatives will marry Asians, Latinas, Slavs, etc., but the same can’t be said of progressives, many of whom live in their enclaves far from minorities and Caucasian plebeians.


----------

